# Labskaus????? Was ist das?????????



## Hauslaigner (14. September 2001)

Liebe Leute,

woraus ist Labskaus gemacht? Oder ist es gar nix zum Essen sondern ein Norddeutscher Aussenwandverputz?Würde mich echt mal interesieren, wie es schmeckt, habe noch nie einen gegessen.
Bitte um ein Rezept.

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Megarun (14. September 2001)

Habe ich beim Bund, (Hamburg-Wansbeck) immer zum schlucken bekommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besteht aus Fisch (Hering), Roten Beeten und Kartoffeln???
Totaler Misch/Masch! (Sieht aus wie Pe*io*en Salat.
Die Jungs da oben, steh`n darauf!?!?

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Hauslaigner (14. September 2001)

Servus Megarun,ich dachte, da wäre auch Hackfleisch mit drinnen, oder gehört das zu "Pinkeln mit Kohl"........ oder bringe ich da etwas durcheinander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2001)

Am bessten Du fragst mal den Seehund oder die anderen Boardis aus dem Schönen Norden was das ist. Oder auch aus was man das macht.
Ich würde aber mal sagen das es eine Spezialität aus Norddeutschland ist. Ob die jedem schmeckt ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache. 

------------------

Petri  Heil Stuffel 
Mitglied IG Angeln


----------



## Megarun (14. September 2001)

Logo, kann auch sein.
Ich glaube, da kannst Du alles reinkloppen.
Nehme `mal an, daß dieses früher ein sg. "Armeleute-Essen" war. Eben Eintopf. Da hab die Leutz, was vom Vortag übergeblieben ist, alles in einen Pott gehauen.
Der eine hatte Rote Beete `drinn. (Sah wohl  für die Jungs nicht schlecht aus????), und dann, haben die das bis heute übernommen. 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2001)

Ursprünglich kommt das Gericht aus der christlichen Seefahrt.
Damals war Salz das einzige konservierungsmittel, so erklären sich auch die Originalzutaten und Herstellungsweise.
Salzfleisch, Salzhering, Kertoffeln sind die Hauptzutaten, wenn man hatte gabs noch Salzgruken und Rote Bete dazu und als Krönung ein Spiegelei.
Das Fleisch wurde mit den Kartoffeln (und so vorhanden Rote Bete) zu einem Brei gekocht, die anderen feinen Sachen gabs als Beilage.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine etwas gemäßigte, unserer hetuogen Zivilisation angepaßtere Variante:
Rindfleisch in ca. 1 cm große Würfel schneiden und mit Suppengrün, Nelke, Loreer und Wacholder garkochen. Fleisch rausnehmen und Brühe abpassieren. Die Kartoffeln und Rote Bete in ebenfalls ca. 1 cm große Stücke schneiden und in der Brühe garen und dann ebenfalls rausnehmen.
Nun die ganzen gar gekochten Zutaten in einen Topf und gerade so viel von der Brühe zugeben, daß man keine Suppe hat, das ganze aber auch nicht trocken essen muß. 
Statt Salzgurke und Salzhering bevorzuge ich Gewürzgurgen und Matjesfilets, drüber ein Spiegelei, dann schmeckt die Sache schon viel besser wie im Original.
MfG


----------



## havkat (14. September 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Labskaus ist ein altes Seemansessen. Gab´s früher einmal die Woche auf den Schiffen.
Ist ´ne Resteverwertung von allem was, über die Woche in der Kombüse übrigblieb.
Ein Standardrezept gibt es deshalb nicht. Jeder Smutje hatte sein eigenes "System".
Grundbestandteile sind aber immer Salzhering,
Salzkartoffeln, Rote Beete und Gewürzgurke.
Oft wurde das Ganze mit ´nem Spiegelei garniert.
Gibts grob zerkleinert, püriert und was weiss ich. 
Entweder man liebt´s oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## havkat (14. September 2001)

Ha! Da war einer schneller! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Franky (14. September 2001)

Moin,grundsätzlich muß man da regional unterscheiden zwischen Bremer, frisiesischen, Hambuger und so weiter Labskaus.
In Bremen wird Cornedbeef ausser Dose oder durch den Wolf gedrehter Kassler mit Zwiebeln gebraten und mit Kartoffelpuree vermengt.
Dazu gibt es dann optional Spiegelei, Saure Gurke, Rote Beete, Bismarck- oder Brathering als Beilage.
Die Hamburger quetschen den Fisch gleich mit rein... Nee, das muß nich sein...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Albatros (14. September 2001)

Hi Leuts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man nimmt eine Dose Corned Beef, Salz,
Pfeffer, Zwiebeln, etwas Fett, eine Teetasse Wasser und setzt es in einem Kochtopf auf. Danach werden die Kartoffeln aufgesetzt und anschließend mit dem Corned Beef zusammen püriert. Als Beilage nimmt man dann z.B. Rollmops, Spiegeleier und Rote Beete. Das ganze nennt sich dann Labskaus und schmeckt wirklich lecker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Albatros (14. September 2001)

5 Beiträge in 11 Minuten, bin wohl beim Schreiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. September 2001)

Und das alles kann man essen ohne zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (15. September 2001)

Hi Dorsch,ja klar - sogar ganz gut!!! Jede Region in D hat ihre Klamotten, wo andere Spezis die Nase rümpfen (oder Land ausatmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ich brauch da nur an das gute Wabbel-Eisbein unserer Frankfurter Freunde denken... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *schudder* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

@ FrankyNa das ist doch mal was leckeres.
Aber recht hast du da warscheinlich.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (15. September 2001)

Buuuaaahhaaaaaaa.... 5 cm Wabbelfett auf 3 cm rosigem Fleisch mit 15 cm Knochen... Aber ich glaube, wir schweifen vom Thema ab... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

Genau Franky.
Zurück zum Labskaus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (15. September 2001)

Eck wull di watt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

Und das heist auf deutsch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (15. September 2001)

Gibt es den Labskaus auch in Dosen??? Bei Werner Brösel Beinhard, gabs das. Wo kann man ihn kaufen (möchtegernprobier)

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Franky (15. September 2001)

@ Hausi:
Dor gifft dat ooch Wuästblinkä 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , avver
irgend &acute;n Dosenfritze wird das sicher im Sortiment haben. Erfordert aber langes Suchen und hat den gleichen Stellenwert bei us Norddeutschn so wie bei Euch das "Spofakl" als TK-Gericht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Doascheens:
"Eck wull Di watt" - sachan, datt kennst nich, wa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 15-09-2001 um 00:24.]


----------



## Seehund (15. September 2001)

Noch ein Beitrag zum Labskaus.Man sollte auch wissen wie Labskaus entstanden ist. Aus einer sog. Not heraus. Wie Thomas es treffend beschrieben hhat war Salz ja früher neben trocknen, das einzige Konservierungsmittel für Lebensmittel in der Seefahrt.
Zudem hatten viele Seeleute Skorbut und denen fielen die Zähne aus. So das die Speisen püriert werden mußten. Daher werden alle Zutaten beim Labskaus miteinander püriert und es sieht aus wie ein roter Kartoffelbrei.Leider wird mit dem Labskaus viel Schindluder betrieben. Daher esse ihn nur beim Koch deines Vertrauens.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Seehund (15. September 2001)

@ Rotauge,was Du in Deiner Rezeptur anbietest ist alles, aber kein Labskaus!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2/3 Bestandteile des Labskaus bestehen aus gepökeltem Rindfleisch. Damit ist auch kein Cornedbeef gemeint.Leider wird mit dem Labskaus sehr viel Schindluder getrieben. Dieses habe ich ich schon mal gepostet.Ein gutes zubereitetes Labskaus ist halt kein aus der Küche zusammengekratztes etwas, sondern eine schmackhafte Speise die wirklich schmeckt! Obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß der Anblick etwas gewöhnungsbedürfig ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also etwas für Kenner. So ist das nun mal bei Regionalgerichten. Ich erinnere nur mal an Puttes mit Himmel und Erde im Rheinland, oder Schwärchen im Braunschweiger Raum  Kässpatzen in Schwaben usw. alles Köstlichkeiten die wirklich gut schmecken.Ich glaube die meisten, die ´zu diesem Gericht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bääh sagen haben eine negativ Erfahrung gemacht, die das gut zubereitete Gericht nicht verdient hat.Übrigens gibt es Labskaus auch im Aldi in einer aktzeptablen Qualität. Natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit einem frisch zubereitetem Labskaus!!!! Schade daß hier die Meinung allgemein nicht so positiv über dieses Gericht ausfällt.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Rotauge (15. September 2001)

Hallo Seehund,siehst Du das Ganze nicht zu eng? Es gibt nun mal viele Varianten, nicht nur vom LAbskaus oder auch von anderen Gerichten.
Obs jetzt mit gepökeltem Rindfleisch ist oder eben mit Fisch - wichtig ist, das es schmeckt.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2001)

@rotauge:
Gott sei Dank darf jeder essen was ihm(ihr) schmeckt.
Aber der Seehund hat schon recht: 
Labskaus ist Dein Rezept nicht. 
So wenig wie ein "Wiener Schnitzel" aus Schweinefleisch statt Kalbfleisch geschnitten wird. Das heißt dann Schweineschnitzel nach"Wiener Art."
Dein Rezept (und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß das gut chmeckt) könnte man dann analog vielleicht als "irgendwas nach Labskausart" bezeichnen.
Aber wies heißt ist ja letztlich wurscht, HAuptsache schmeckt!
MfG


----------



## Istvan (15. September 2001)

Labskaus? Kenn´ich nicht, klingt aber genießbar, so wie es der Seehund beschrieben hat.@ die Eisbein-Unwissenden:
Jetzt, wo die Tage kürzer und kühler werden, ist so ein dampfendes Ungetüm die richtige Stärkung für zwischendurch, wenn Kartoffeln und Kraut keinen Platz mehr auf dem Teller haben, ist´s die richtige Portion.
Perfekte Konsistenz ist erreicht, wenn das weiße Wabbelnde, Schwabbelnde fast vom mageren Fleisch bzw. vom Knochen fällt.Einmal kurz andippen und es muß 5 min weiter wackeln!
Nachdem man sich durch den Fleischberg gekämpft hat, 1 Std sacken lassen, die Spinnrute geschnappt und den Esox einen Besuch abstatten.Mahlzeit!

------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

Mmmmmmmh lecker Istvan.
Ich glaube ich muß meiner Frau mal wieder sagen das sie Eisbein am Wochenende machen soll.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

Achso,hatte ich vergessen.
Ich kann nach einer Stunde noch nicht zum angeln.
Da liege ich immernoch wie ein Maikäfer auf dem Rücken.
Da bin ich dann immer richtig sattgefressen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (15. September 2001)

Eine DOSE Lapskaus für den Süden der Republik !!!!!!!Hiermit ordere ich eine Dose Lapskaus vom Aldi für den Süden. Per Nachnahme, oder Vorkasse!!!!!!Wer bereit dazu ist, melde sich bitte bei mir, zwecks Adresse.
Hilfe, ich will den Lapskaus probieren!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

@ Erich
Ich werde eine Dose für unser Treffen organisieren.
Nur ob wir danach noch angeln können wage ich zu bezweifeln.











------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Istvan (15. September 2001)

> Originaltext von Dorsch1:
> *
> Ich kann nach einer Stunde noch nicht zum angeln.
> Da liege ich immernoch wie ein Maikäfer auf dem Rücken.
> ...


----------



## wodibo (15. September 2001)

@istvan
jo Mann, Du weißt was lecker ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@all
Süddeutsche haben sehr viel Mut!!! Ich bin am 28.09. vormittags in Kiel. Wie heißt die Kneipe in der es den besten Labskaus gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einzige Bedingung: Ich muß die Fähre ins gelobte Land bei guter Gesundheit erreichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. September 2001)

ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen.
Aber vorher muß ich immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (16. September 2001)

Ich werde wohl in den Flohmarkt eine Suchanzeige setzten, um an die Norddeutsche Spezialität zu kommen. Damit ich etwas vom Geschmack spüre. Dann, kann ich ihn nachkochen. Vielen Dank für die Rezepte, obwohl ich etwas den Überblick verloren habe.

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Rotauge (16. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,also ich hab hier ein Rezept, das sieht ganz vernünftig aus:1 kg Kartoffeln
750 g festes Fischfilet
Salz, weißer Pfeffer, Saft von einer halben Zitrone, 1 große Zwiebel, 4 EL Öl, 3 EL Butter, 1 EL geriebener Meerrettich, ca. ein Viertel Liter heiße Milch, 1 Salzgurkeie Kartoffeln schälen und in Salzwasser garen. Das Fischfilet waschen, abtrocknen und in grobe Würfel schneiden. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Zwiebel schälen und nicht zu fein hacken.Das Öl in einer großen Pfanne erhitzen, die Zwiebel darin goldgleb braten. Die Fischwürfel zugeben und zugedeckt 15 Minuten bei schwacher Hitze schmoren lassen.Die fertigen Kartoffeln zerstampfen, die Butter und den Meerrettich hinzufügen und soviel heiße Milch mit dem Schneebesen einrühren, dass ein nicht zu weiches Püree entsteht. Den Fisch mit der Sauce locker untermischen.Das Labskaus auf einer Platte hügelartig anrichten. Die Salzgurke in dünne Scheiben schneiden und das Gericht damit garnieren.Dazu Rote-Beete-Salat servieren.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## wodibo (16. September 2001)

Bo eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wie überlebt man denn so ein Gericht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da bleib ich lieber beim Saumagen, das ist wohl leckerer (aber nur im Dorfgasthaus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Seehund (16. September 2001)

@ Hauslaigner,Also ich kann dir gerne Labskaus in den Süden schicken, glaube aber das wird dann doch nicht so das richtige.Komm lieber mal nach Cuxhaven. Lade dich zu einem guten Labskausessen ein.@ Rotauge,es mag sein, daß ich die Sache mit dem Labskaus etwas enger sehe. Aber Labskaus besteht nun mal in der Hauptsache aus gepökeltem Rindfleisch und dieses kann man nicht einfach weglassen. Wat mut, dat mut.Stell dir mal eine Erbsensuppe ohne Erbsen vor?Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 16-09-2001 um 08:09.]


----------



## buggs (16. September 2001)

Hai Leute
ich als geb. Frankfurter und jetzt Wohnhaft in Rheinland Pfalz bevorzug Labskaus vor Eisbei nicht nur weil es dazu immer eine Flasche Bier gibt - gab


------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## Seehund (17. September 2001)

Nun macht mal nicht unseren Labskaus so runter. Er ist sicherlich nichts für einen allerweltsgeschmack so nach 08/15. Sondern wird von Kennern geliebt und geschätzt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unser Labskaus wird Weltweit vertrieben. Jetzt sogar aus dem Süden unserer Nation mit nachdruck angefordert. Irgendwann schreit Bayern auch nach Grünkohl mit Pinkel!!!!!





Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2001)

Ich glaube, da bist Du sehr optimistisch, Seehund.
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (17. September 2001)

Seehund, jetzt bringst mich ganz durcheinander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Was bitte ist Grünkohl mit Pinkeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was für Lekereien habt Ihr sonst noch??? Ich dachte immer Pinkeln is nix zum Essen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2001)

Im Norden schon!
MfG


----------



## Seehund (17. September 2001)

Na, na, Ihr esst doch Nonnenfürzle auch oder?

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Hauslaigner (17. September 2001)

Servus Robert,ein Bärwurz schmeckt grausam! Bähhhhh! Aber nach einem fetten bzw. guten Essen sehr gut!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2001)

Ein guter Malt tut auch dem Magen gut und schmeckt auch noch besser.
MfG


----------



## Seehund (17. September 2001)

@ThomasWar das nicht so, wer Bärwurz trinkt, steckt auch fremde Häuser an?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## ollidi (17. September 2001)

@SeehundÜberleg Dir das lieber mit dem Labskaus in den Süden schicken. Nachher revanchieren sich die Süddeutschen vielleicht mit diesen labrigen Weißwürsten.Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Kalle25 (17. September 2001)

Zu Erích´s Ehrenrettung muß ich sagen, daß man am Starnberger See nicht nur labbrige Weißwurst bekommt. Die Bajuwaren wissen dort schon zu leben. Für einen guten Laskaus solltest Du aber wirklich in den Norden der Republik reisen. Ich für meinen Teil esse Labskaus sehr gerne aber das Zeugs aus der Dose geht nicht an mich.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Seehund (17. September 2001)

Ollidi,sag jetzt nichts gegen eine gute Weißwurst, mir läuft schon beim lesen des Namens das Wasser unter meiner Kassenschlappe zusammen.Das will ich wohl meinen, daß die Bayern echte Schmankerl drauf haben.Nur das mit dem Bärwurz, dafür bräuchten sie eigentlich einen Waffenschein.

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## ollidi (17. September 2001)

Seit ich mal auf einem Lehrgang in München zum Frühstück Weißwurst bekommen habe, bin ich von diesen Dingern geheilt. Bisher konnte mich auch noch niemand bekehren.
Ist zum Glück alles Geschmackssache.
Mag halt nix mit süßem Senf. Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Franky (17. September 2001)

Hi Olli,solange sie 2 Dosen Süßmostrich (süssen Senf) zu jeder Weischwurscht legen, solls mir als Nordlicht oder Fischkopp verkleidet recht sein - getreu dem Motto: Darfs noch etwas Wurst zum Senf sein??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Bernd:
Du wirst doch wohl nicht den Süden Deutschlands mit einer solch kulinarischen Spezialität wie Grün- (oder Braun-)kohl, mit Pinkel, Kochwurst (für unsere ausländischen Mitbewohner "Mettenden" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) und Kassler verwöhnen!!! Soweit kommt das noch!!!
Stellt Euch mal &acute;ne Kohlfahrt durch den englischen Garten vor - mit alln Schikaan: Bollerwagen mit Rotem, Weissem und Saurem und Bockwurst am obligatorischen Regenschirm.... Nee nee - unvorstellbar!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ Thomas:
Ein guter Malt ist nie verkehrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 17-09-2001 um 22:05.]


----------



## Hauslaigner (17. September 2001)

Ollidi,mit der Weiswurscht ist es wie mit dem Labskaus, es gibt gute und schlechte! Solltest wieder mal einen Lehrgang bei uns haben melde Dich, und Du bekommst gute Weiswürscht!Als ich einmal im Norden war, sah ich in der Kühltheke Weiswürschte vakuumverpackt.!!!!!! So etwas könntest Du bei uns nicht verkaufen. Eine Weiswurscht muß Kesselfrisch sein, d. h. noch nie kalt gewesen sein, viel Grünzeug, einen Hendlmaier Weiswurschtsenf eine Breze, dann ist die Welt in Ornung!Nur die Weiswürschte, die als Touristenfraß angeboten werden, isst bei uns keiner!!


------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Franky (17. September 2001)

He Erich... Da haste was vergessen... Die Maß!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2001)

Und Hausi, nicht zu vergessen: Die Weißwurst sollte von schlachtwarmen und nicht wie meist von schon gekühltem Kalbfleisch hergestellt werden.
Dann kann man sie wirklich mit Genuß essen. 
Ist wie mit dem Labskaus: Man muß wissen, wo man was Gutes kriegt.
MfG


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. September 2001)

Seid ich in Bayern wohne kenne ich den Unterschied zwischen einer guten Metzgerweiswurscht und den eingeschweisten Touristenfraß.
Also Leute nichts über eine gute Weiswurscht mit süßem Senf und einer Breze.Dazu das Maß,
und die Welt ist in Ordnung.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## wodibo (18. September 2001)

Saumagen, Saumagen, Saumagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wo bleibt der Tip für ein Labskausessen in Kiel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich will das Zeugs probieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Robert (18. September 2001)

@Erich,Bei unserer letzten Langelandtour hatte ein Bremer Kumpel Labskaus mit dabei, vom Metzger seines Vertrauens frisch eingedost.
Kann ihn ja mal fragen, ob er uns ein paar Dosen in den Süden schickt.
(stell aber scho mol an Bärwurz fir hint afe breit)Tschau,Robert


----------



## Seehund (18. September 2001)

@ wodibo,leider kann ich dir für Kiel darin keine Auskuft geben. Such dir einfach auf der Straße in Kiel einen Passanten mit vertrauensvollem Gesicht aus und frag ihn danach aus. Der Rest ist dann Glücksache.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 18-09-2001 um 06:44.]


----------



## ollidi (18. September 2001)

@Franky
Senf ist immer gut. Aber nur extra Scharf. Der muß einem die Tränen in die Augen treiben. Dann schmeckt alles dazu.@Hauslaigner
Wahrscheinlich hab ich wirklich schlechte erwischt. Das war noch zu der Zeit, wo ich für Vater Staat gedient habe. In den "Restaurants" dort bekommt man ja bekannterweise auch nicht immer nur kulinarische Köstlichkeiten. Werde aber gerne auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen um mich bekehren zu lassen. Man soll ja immer alles zweimal im Leben probieren. Komme bloß momentan leider nicht mehr so oft nach München, da ich den Dienst bei Vater Staat beendet habe. Aber wenn ich mal wieder im Süden bin, melde ich mich. Versprochen!!!Greetings Ollidi


----------



## havkat (18. September 2001)

`Ne gute Weißwurst mit süssem Senf? Legger!

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Hauslaigner (18. September 2001)

Servus Seehund,Du bist ne WUCHT!!!!! Danke für die Dosen Labskaus. Werde sie mit meiner Familie in größter Erfurcht vernichten!Bei meinem nächsten Räuchergang, ravangiere ich mich mit einem Stück Geräucherten.Also nochmals vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. September 2001)

@ Erich
Ich warte auf dein Urteil wie das Zeug geschmeckt hat.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls schon mal das du es überlebt hast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Seehund (18. September 2001)

@ Dorsch IBangemachen zählt hier nicht. 
Zieh Dir mit Deiner negativeinstellung zu unserem geheiligtem Labskaus nur nicht den Zorn von Rasmus auf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. September 2001)

@ Seehund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich mache hier keinem Bange.
Hab nur ein wenig Bange um Hausi.
Der ist doch so an seine Weiswurscht gewöhnt.
Und dann etwas aus einer anderen Region.
Ich hoffe doch nur das er auch andere Kost verträgt.Wer ist denn nun wieder Rasmus??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## wodibo (18. September 2001)

Keine Sorge, uns Erich lebt noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab gerade mit ihm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allerdings will er dieses Lauskabs erst am Freitag essen. 
Na schaun mer mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Seehund (19. September 2001)

Hallo Dorsch I,jetzt sag bloß Du kennst Rasmus nicht, Sohn der Götter aller Meere, zuständig für Wind und Wellen.Auf all unseren Fahrten wird vor dem ersten Umtrunk an Bord Rasmus, gehuldigt. Der erste Schluck aus der Flasche geht über Bord um ihn für diese Reise wohlgesonnen zu stimmen. (Vorsicht, aber nicht zuviel, wehe der Hund wird besoffen, daß taugt dann auch nicht.)Wenn man dann stark daran glaub, hilfts in vielen Fällen.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 19-09-2001 um 09:55.]


----------



## Hauslaigner (19. September 2001)

Jawohl, Wodipo hat recht, am Freitag ist der Große Tag! Da werden die Labskausdosen in einer feierlichen Zeremonie geöffnet, ein Spiegelei draufgehaut, dazu Essiggurke und Rollmops!Man werde ich reinhaun!!!! Bis mir das Zeugs bei den Ohren wieder rauskommt!!! Jahhmmmmmmm

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2001)

So wie Hausi das schreibt klingt das verdächtig nach "survival of the fittest"!!
MfG


----------



## Franky (19. September 2001)

Oh nein... Das kann ja heiter werden... Ich sehe jetzt schon die SChlagzeilen in der BLÖD:
"Labskaus-Mania: Bayern überrennen Norddeutschland"
(TB)Der Überraschungsagriff bajuwarischer Feinschmecker erfordert ein großes Opfer der nordd. Ureinwohner. Sämtliche Vorkommen von "Labskaus" sind erschöpft. Die erste Welle überrollte Cuxhaven...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Seehund (19. September 2001)

@ Franky,Zitat:
"Labskaus-Mania: Bayern überrennen Norddeutschland"
(TB)Der Überraschungsagriff bajuwarischer Feinschmecker erfordert ein großes Opfer der nordd. Ureinwohner. Sämtliche Vorkommen von "Labskaus" sind erschöpft. Die erste Welle überrollte Cuxhaven...... solltest du in der Richtung über Geheiminformationen verfügen, leg mir eine Mail in mein Postfach, damit ich hier die Sonderschichten anleiern kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Denn es wird ein wenig dauern bis die Produktionsbänder umgestellt sind.Sollte durch diese Aktion ganz Bayern auf den Labskausgeschmack kommen, werde ich noch Ehrenbürger unserer Stadt. Das wär ja nicht zum ausalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 19-09-2001 um 18:21.]


----------



## Hauslaigner (19. September 2001)

Wenn´s schmeckt Jungs im Norden, dann macht Euch auf einiges gefaßt!!!!Wir reissen Euch die Dosen, Kochtöpfe aus der Hand!!!!!!Ich werde an der Spitze der 1. Bayrischen Gebirgsjägerdivision auf Cuxhafen maschieren!Und wer nicht allen Lapskaus sofort rausrückt, wird nicht mit weniger als 20 lauwarmen Weisswürschten ohne Senf und Breze bestraft!!!!!

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Seehund (19. September 2001)

...der Norden kapituliert dann freiwillig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 19-09-2001 um 20:21.]


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

Oh man Hausi du gehst ja ran.
Ich hoffe dir schmeckt es nicht so besonders.
Habe nähmlich Angst das du mich dann zur Reserve-Übung in Richtung Norden einziehst.
Reservisten-Übungen liegen mir nicht so besonders.
Es sei denn ich darf anstatt das Sturmgepäck mein Angelgeschirr mitnehmen.
Ich hoffe dann auch auf einen annehmbaren Dienstgrad.@Seehund 
Jetzt wo du es sagst erinnere ich mich wieder wage an Rasmus.
Habe aber noch nie jemanden gesehen der auch nur ein Schluck über Board gekippt hat.
Die meißten die einen Schluck dabei hatten waren am Ende kaum noch ansprechbar.
Hätten sie mal lieber den alten Zausel Rasmus ein schlückchen abgegeben.Dann hätte man sie am Ende wenigstens noch ansprechen können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## ollidi (20. September 2001)

Keine Angst Leute.Wenn Hauslaigner an der Spitze der 1. Bayrischen Gebirgsjägerdivision Richtung Norden Marschiert, kann es sich ja nur um Jahre handeln. Die haben ja noch Lasten-Esel im Einsatz. Die sind halt nicht so schnell.Werde mich dann zur Reserveübung einberufen lassen und vor Hannover den ersten Verteidigungsring aufbauen. Wenn die Bajuwaren allerdings mit genügend Weißbier ankommen sehe ich die Verteidigung schnell zusammenbrechen.
Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Hauslaigner (20. September 2001)

Servus Ollidi,nach bayrischen Geheimdienstinformationen, lebt in Hannover seit dem Ende der Weltausstellung niemand mehr. Es heist, Ihr hättet Euch alle in die Büsche der Lüneburger Heide zurückgezogen, und lebt Euer gewohntes Leben wieder!Und wir sind es gewohnt, das unser Geheimdienst fehlerlos arbeitet.

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Seehund (20. September 2001)

?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hat Bayern es jetzt doch schon mitbekommen, daß es in Hannover die Weltausstellung gab?




------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 20-09-2001 um 09:06.]


----------



## ollidi (20. September 2001)

Moin Hauslaigner,da hat Euer Geheimdienst wohl doch einmal versagt. Einige unbelehrbare sind dann doch in Hannover geblieben um die durch die Expo entstandene Infrastruktur auszunutzen und dem Härtetest zu unterziehen. Während der Expo war das ja kaum der Fall.Muß aber zugeben, daß ich hier nur arbeite. Wohnen tu ich auf dem Land. In Hannover möchte ich ansonsten nicht tot über dem Zaun hängen.
Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Franky (20. September 2001)

Falls der 1. Verteidigungsring kläglich versagen sollte, stehe ich als Kommandeur des 2. Verteidigungsringes rund um Bremen an vorderster Front! Nachher kriege ich nix mehr vom Gerstensaft ab, wenn ich janz weit hinne an stehe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ Bernd:
Noch hat der MAMf (militärischer Abschirmdienst Mahndorf) keine bayrischen Truppenbewegungen verzeichnen können. Beruf aber ruhig schonmal die Reservisten in die Küche.
Ich werde mich derweil mit Knipp und Bratkartoffeln stärken... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ollidi (20. September 2001)

@Franky
Sobald wir Truppenbewegungen des kleinen, diebischen Bergvolkes bemerken, werden wir die ersten Salven Lütje Lage abfeuern.Was dann noch durchkommen sollte könnt Ihr ja in Bremen mit Becks und Jever aufreiben.@Seehund
Du weißt doch. Die Bayern brauchen immer etwas länger...Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Seehund (20. September 2001)

Mit den taktischen Begriffen wie 
Lütje Lage, Knipp,  Pinkel und Bregenwurst 
haben wir die Bayern erst einmal beschäftigt. Ich glaube nicht dass sie diesen Code so schnell knacken können.------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 20-09-2001 um 17:42.]


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

@ General Hauslaigner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich melde mich gehorsamst ab in den Untergrund.
Habe als Geheimwaffe schon 2000 Lieter Weizen geordert.Nehme mal an das überleben die nie.
Desweiteren stehen 4 Eisenbahnwaggons mit Weiswurschtgranaten vor der Front bereit.
Bin jetzt am verhandeln über diverse Mengen an Haxengeschossen.
Warte auf weitere Befehle im Untergrund ab.Zu ihren Diensten
   Mj.Dorsch1

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (20. September 2001)

Dorsch1,bitte noch 500 000 liter Weisbier nachordern, die 2000 liter die Du bestellt hast, reichen höchstens bis Ingolstadt für uns selber! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

Zu Befehl Herr GeneralPS.Alles wie befohlen erledigt.
   Habe noch 2Tonnen Leberkasmienen 
   aufgetrieben.Warte auf nächste AnweisungenZu ihren Diensten
  Mj.Dorsch1

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (20. September 2001)

Weizenbier, Weißwurst, Haxn und Leberkäse??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leute, wir haben schon so gut wie gewonnen... Ich sach nur Alter Senaaaaatoooooor, der schmeckt jeden Taaaaag.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## wodibo (20. September 2001)

@bayrisches Krampfgeschwaderich kann in 8 Tagen auf der Durchreise eine erste Attacke mit Saumagen und neuem Wein reiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schmeckt wie Traubensaft und wirkt wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wäre eine persönlich Rache an den Friesen wegen fehlender Lauskabskneipen im Kieler Raum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

@ Wodipopo
Auf zur ersten Attacke.


------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (20. September 2001)

Servus Gefreiter Dorsch,ordern Sie noch ein paar Süsse Senf Haubitzen! Damit machen wir die Flachlandtiroler platt!!!!! Und wenn das nicht hilft, verhauen wir sie mit Leber und Blutwürschten! 

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

Werter Herr General Hauslaigner!Wie sie meinen Postings entnehmen können bin ich Mj.Für sie ausgeschrieben Major.
Gefreiter wäre also dementsprechend eine Aberkennung und Degradierung meines Dienstgrades.
Ich bitte sie höflichst diesen ihnen unterlaufenden Fehler zu revidieren.Alle weiteren Befehle nehme ich erst nach ihrer revidierung an.In Erwartung,auf eine Antwort zu meinen Gunsten.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## ollidi (21. September 2001)

Ha, da haben wir ja schon gewonnen!!!!Bei dem, was die Bayern mitschleppen wollen und bei dem Tempo, welches die an den Tag legen, werden wir wahrscheilich vor Langeweile eingeschlafen sein, bis die hier sind. Ihr wißt doch wie Bayern entstanden ist. Auf der großen Völkerwanderung hieß es "Alle Fuß- und Geschlechtskranken links raus". Das war dann Bayern.Auch Saumagen und neuer Wein kann uns nix anhaben. Wer mit Pils und Korn großgezogen wurde, steckt sowas locker weg. Die erste Hürde wird schon die reißende Strömung des Mittellandkanal werden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch Minenwerfer mit Bommerlunder und Lockstedter angefordert. Nach Haxen, Leberkäse, Weißwurst mit süßem Senf wirkt das besonders verdauensfördernd und der bayrische Volkssturm hat danach im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Lederhosen voll.
Greetings Ollidi


----------



## havkat (21. September 2001)

Moi, Moin!
Lieber bayrischer Altherren-Volkssturm.
Das mächtige Römische Reich hat es nicht geschafft, gab von den Nordgermanen kräftig was auf´s Mäulchen! Also schlaft noch mal drüber. Ihr wollt euch doch nicht unglücklich machen, oder?!
Ausserdem ist das rauhe Seeklima nichts für Südländer. Gibt nur kalte Bäckchen und Lecknäschen. Und beim überqueren der grossen Wasserläufe wird´s euch doch nur wieder schlecht und ihr göbelt uns die norddeutsche Tiefebene voll. Und wer macht die Schweinerei dann wieder sauber? Na also! 

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. September 2001)

Lieber Ollidi,was immer das heißen mag, alle Fuß- und Geschlechtskranken links raus, das waren nicht die Bayern, sondern die Schwaben! (Landkarte anschauen!)2. Zu der damaligen Zeit, waren Kanalisation und ein Klooset, bei uns schon Standart, Ihr im Norden, seit zu dieser Zeit noch zum Sch..... auf den Baum gestiegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und was die bevorstehende Invasion betrifft, überrennen wir Euch, so schnell könnt Ihr gar nicht schauen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. September 2001)

He Leute ihr kennt wohl unseren alten Ludwig nicht.
Der war damals schon fortschrittlicher wie ihr Nordländer es je sein werdet.











------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (22. September 2001)

Ludwig?
Der hat doch "Stimmen" gehört und ist baden gegangen und hat´s zurückschwimmen vergessen, oder?

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## chippog (22. September 2001)

irgendwie scheint das thema völlig übergekocht zu sein. als alter westwestfale nur sol viel, zu einem leckeren laubskaus gehört ein gut gezapftes jever! und dann kann man den laubskaus fast genau so gut weglassen. aber hier und da esse ich&acute;s schon. das gericht gibt es übrigens auch hier in schweden... die beste weisswurst der republik soll laut test von berufener stelle angeblich in hamburg gemacht werden. bayern schreit!!! an sonsten wäre es an der zeit eine friedenserklärung von mir aus auch mit süssem senf zu unterschreiben. weisswurst gibt es auch traditionell in den ehemaligen südöstlichen deutschen provinzen und dort dann eher zu weihnacht. vergesst nicht:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Istvan (22. September 2001)

quote:Originaltext von chippog:
 die beste weisswurst der republik soll laut test von berufener stelle angeblich in hamburg gemacht werden. bayern schreit!!! 
Ein neutrales, überzeugend wirkendes Urteil von einem profunden Kenner der Gourmet-Szene!
Ein Tiefschlag für alle Bayern, und die, die sich dafür halten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Der Rest der Republik nimmt´s mit Freude und Gelassenheit zur Kenntnis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Hauslaigner (22. September 2001)

Ein Urbayer, lächelt, genießt und schweigt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. September 2001)

Ein Brandenburger der in Bayern lebt und   
22 Jahre Lkw gefahren ist,hat schon in allen Regionen viele heimische Speisen gegessen.
Ich lebe noch und alle Gerichte haben auch geschmeckt.
Nur Labskaus habe ich noch nie gegessen.
Wenn ich das nächste mal richtung Norden fahre werde,ich es aber ganz bestimmt nachholen.
Nach Erich seinem Testversuch (er lebt noch)
kann ich das ja mit ruhigen Gefühl probieren.


------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## chippog (24. September 2001)

das hier noch niemand was über haggis (schottland) verbraten hat?! oder noch besser dem nordostschwedischen surströmming, gegorenem hering in der (fussball)runden dose und für den echten spezi den eingegrabenen "verrotteten" hai aus island???? meine eigene preferenz nimmt von oben nach unten stark ab. trotzdem:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2001)

Mahlzeit!!
MfG


----------



## havkat (24. September 2001)

@chippog
Surströmming kenne ich sehr gut (leider) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auf Knäckebrot mit Zwiebeln. Luft anhalten und schnell essen! Meine schwedischen Freunde haben im Kreis gegrinst. Die zweite Dose haben wir dann mit der Flinte aufgeschossen um mit dem Inhalt Füchse "anzuludern". Nur dumm, daß der Hund meines Freundes die perforierte Dose abends in die Hütte schleppte und in der Kücke "vergrub". Fast ´ne Stunde haben wir gesucht!!! Oh Mann!!!!!

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. September 2001)

Tja so ist das Leben.
Aber ich könnte nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (25. September 2001)

Das mit dem tagelang eingebudelten Hai in Island, habe ich auch schon gehört, es wird angeblich Aas genannt.Ein Bakannter war in Island, probierte, und spuuckte die ganze Sache wieder aus. Gibts andere Erfahrungen?????

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## ollidi (25. September 2001)

Buääähhhh!!!!Nur vom Gedanken wird mir schon schlecht. Eingegrabener, vergammelter Hai. Und ich wollte gerade zum Essen gehen...
Greetings Ollidi


----------

